# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأنواع الأخرى ( Other Phones Hardware Repair Area) حصري :  برنامج   Nokia  Batteries  Replacement

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تم ولله الحمد الانتهاء من برنامج Nokia  Batteries  Replacement خاص بالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
 البرنامج  مفيد جدا واهداء الى كل اعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول ااصحاب محلات بيع اجهزة الهواتف المحمولة 
وقطع التصليح والاكسسوارات وهو  برنامج يحتوي ولله الحمد على باقة هائلة من انواع الهواتف التي يمكنها احتواء 
نفس البطاريات  وقد كنا حرصين ولله الحمد خلال الفترة التي اخدها البرنامج بمراجعة مرات عدة كل معلوماته حتى نقوم باخراجه بالشكل الصحيح  والمفيد وجاري الفحص والمتابعة حتى يخلو من اي خطأ
 راجين من الله تعالى ان يفيد ذوي المحلات التجارية وكدالك اصحاب محلات الصيانة  بعض الصور من  البرنامج     يمكنكم تحميل البرنامج من المرفقات 
تم بفضل الله   هام جدا الرجاء من جميع الاخوان ممن استخدم البرنامج اذا كان هناك اي خطأ في تصنيف احد الانواع وضع ذالك هنا في المشاركة من اجل انجاح البرنامج
وشكرا لكل من ساعد في ذالك

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي عبد الحميد

----------


## hassan riach

شكرا اخي عبد الحميد

----------


## محمد السيد

الله ينور على البرنامج 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ameerl

*مشكور اخي الكريم 
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*مشكور اخي الكريم*

----------


## said aghbala

merci alghaali

----------


## amer

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## seffari

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## salinas

الف مبروك اخواني الكرام  
ا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مزهل جدا اخى عبد الحميد +++
You are number one

----------


## housgsm

شكرا اخي

----------


## أبى الفاروق

الله ينور ماشاء الله

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الحبيب

----------


## حسون1212

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور :Smile:

----------


## azouz78

مشكور على الموضوع اخي

----------


## reda066

Machkourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## magic75

شكرا اخي عبد الحميد

----------


## NBR1503

شكرا اخي

----------


## salihmob

مشكور اخي ع البرنامج

----------


## البرينس111

شكرا اخي

----------


## simophone2

nice   :Smile:

----------


## hamza06

الف الف شككككككررررررررر

----------


## sizou

شكرا اخي عبد الحميد

----------


## xmaroc

شكرا اخي

----------


## AHMAD441

برنامج ممتاز لاصحاب المحلات وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع

----------


## youky

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## محمدالشمري

برنامج جميل

----------


## wadallwa

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## s1984ms

شكرا اخي عبد الحميد

----------


## ighdriss

الف مبروك اخواني الكرام

----------


## ستارالعراق

مشكوريا خي

----------


## hivhamfati

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hameed atiah

مشكوربارك الله بيك

----------

